# First time!!!!!



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello all just wanted to say Hi and introduce myself. My name is Mark and I live in Sunny So. Cal. This is my verry first post and from what I have seen it will be a fun forum to be around. I did a verry small haunt last year and hope to raise the bar 10 fold this year. It looks like this is a great place for ideas and inspiration. So to all who read this Hello.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It is Mark and welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy, welcome to the forum!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Mark!!! Welcome!!!! It's alot of fun here just jump in head first  O and dont forget the pics!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Lots of ideas being passed around here. Raising the bar 10 fold won't be a problem.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks all I have already gotten more ideas than I can possibly complete for this year, but it won't stop me from trying.....


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome, SoCal. what part of socal? used to live there myself.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome SCScare
hope we are an inspiration to you.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome SoCal Scare!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> Welcome, SoCal. what part of socal? used to live there myself.


Murrieta between San Diego and Riverside.

Thanks all for the kind welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mark.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

New members have to send all the current members Halloween candy...or did they just do that to me when I joined? Anywho, welcome aboard!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

SoCal Scare said:


> Murrieta between San Diego and Riverside.
> 
> I was stationed at Point Loma, then moved to Chula Vista.
> 
> Hope your having fun on the forum.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Mark..Welcome to *HEEEEELLLLLLL!* Er...I mean, have a seat won't you? Care for a cup of tea?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey! Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome SoCal Scare


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Mark...looking forward to seeing your work. This is a great place to learn.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

hello. you have definitely found the right place to get ideas for your own haunt. welcome and good luck


----------

